# windows 2003 server No desktop icons or taskbar, no ctrl-del, just a mouse pointer



## medwayis (Apr 25, 2007)

We were hit by the DNS exploiit on a win 2003 (SP2) server. I have corrected that problem with DNS issues (fix). After I have corrected that problem, now I get No desktop icons or taskbar, no noting but a mouse pointer. I ran Sfc.exe, nothing found, I even went as far as renameing the administartors password, still nothing, then checked file permissions, all ok there. 

Here's the killer. On my other server, I can see the event log on my websserver, NO ERRORS at all. My websites are up and running but I have no desktop. I can only power off (hard reset) "ouch" and restart in safe mode to get a desktop. I even tried to change the color of my background - Nope - nothing there but a pointer. 

I also renamed my startup folder to something else, nothing.

and

Explorer.exe is 1029KB. version 6.03790.3959 (srv03-sp2-rtm-070216-1710) both in the windows and ...\386 directories.

Did not copy from working server to another.- If that matters.

I ran regedit to check HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

Shell=Explorer.exe

Ok there.

I'm at a loss.. Need help!! Running blind on a server with no desktop.

:sigh: :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## aftrshock (Feb 20, 2007)

ctrl+alt+del should bring up the lock/unlock/taskmgr/etc screen

go to task manager

applications

new process

explorer

this should temporarily restore desktop settings, etc. it may fix it permanently, it may not; you may attempt safe mode with the same thing. next to that, i would see if you can do a repair option from the install CD, however, I don't know if 2k3 server has safe mode, or a repair option on the cd.


----------

